# shortening from save alot



## cnm (Jul 13, 2014)

has anyone seen or used this product? it is Westcott brand shortening. it is a little cheaper than walmart stuff. it is an animal/vegetable blend. could it be substituted?


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 13, 2014)

I am willing to stand corrected, but it could be tricky to figure out the amount of lye needed for an unspecified blend and type of fats (animal/vegetable).  What about the other pure vegetable shortening from Westcott that I see on their website?  (the one that isn't "pre-creamed")


----------



## mel z (Jul 13, 2014)

If it were me, I would use "old Crisco" in soapcalc to see what the lye ratio is, and, up my superfat level to about 8%, for a small trial loaf. Probably no difference between the old crisco and what you have besides the label.  But that is just how I fly. I don't sell soap, so I experiment a lot.


----------



## Susie (Jul 13, 2014)

I would call the company and explain to them that you really want to buy a whole bunch of that shortening, but you really need to know what percentage of which animal fats to which percentage of which vegetable oils it is first, pretty please.  Generally when you are trying to give people money, and you are polite, they will be more than happy to give you the information you need.  And there should be contact information right on the can.


----------



## cnm (Jul 13, 2014)

i didn't get any just happened to see it on the shelf when i was picking up lard. i looked on soapcalc and there was not any reference to it. if i could sub it for the walmart stuff, save a few cents and not support walmart thats win win.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 13, 2014)

I would also use the crisco, old in soap calc and if you are using a superfat you will be fine. I have not been able to acquire a sap value for my beef shortening so I just use the beef tallow value in soap calc. Works fine with or without my low superfat value I usually use. Yes, I have tried and tried to get the msds for this shortening with no success


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 13, 2014)

I think it's very unlikely you will find an MSDS for shortening, because generally food sold in a grocery store is exempt from needing one.
http://www.ilpi.com/msds/faq/partb.html#food
http://www.ilpi.com/msds/osha/I19980407B.html


----------



## lsg (Jul 13, 2014)

SoapCalc has a selection choice for Walmart GV shortening with beef fat.  I would try that setting.


----------



## MagicalMysterySoap (Jul 13, 2014)

Do you have a smart and final? They sell shortening that is just plain tallow and no other oils or fats. I've been wanting to try it but I don't make enough soap to warrant buying a 50 lb cube that is way too much. It's cheap though, cost $35 for 50 lbs.


----------



## cnm (Jul 14, 2014)

? smart and final? is that a grocery store?
save alot is a small chain that carries limited brand selection, like you only have 2 choices of mustard or ketchup or stuff like that. not a plethora of brands like a big grocery.
i don't know how far they range outside of Missouri.


----------



## cnm (Jul 14, 2014)

lsg said:


> SoapCalc has a selection choice for Walmart GV shortening with beef fat.  I would try that setting.



that's kinda what i was thinking. i already begrudgingly use that walmart stuff cuz its cheap


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 14, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> I think it's very unlikely you will find an MSDS for shortening, because generally food sold in a grocery store is exempt from needing one.
> p://www.ilpi.com/msds/faq/partb.html#food
> http://www.ilpi.com/msds/osha/I19980407B.html[/QUOTE]htt
> 
> I do not buy mine from a grocery store and with research most can be found if you can get to the manufacturer of the product. Exempt does not mean they are unavailable


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 14, 2014)

If you want to try the save Alot shortening why don't you just try a small batch 8 oz or less if you have a reliable digital scale superfat at least 5% and use the crisco, old setting. I am betting it will turn out perfect, if not happy with the soap you can always make pie crust with the shortening!  Smart & final started out as a restaurant & janitorial supply years ago. Now is open to the public. Magical if you decide to use it use the beef from S&F use tallow, beef setting in soap calc. It works well and is a beautiful pure white although I have yet to get a white soap like lard, but I am going to do a test batch today with 100% of the S&F beef tallow shortening and see if I get a pure white bar, plus I want to see how it feels. You're most correct, it is cheap!


----------



## new12soap (Jul 14, 2014)

AFAIK Crisco has always been vegetable shortening, new or old would not be accurate for beef tallow. Use the walmart shortening (NOT the veg shortening) SAP on soapcalc, and contact the manufacturer from save a lot to see what the percentages are.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 14, 2014)

new12soap said:


> AFAIK Crisco has always been vegetable shortening, new or old would not be accurate for beef tallow. Use the walmart shortening (NOT the veg shortening) SAP on soapcalc, and contact the manufacturer from save a lot to see what the percentages are.


 
Not sure who said to use the Crisco for beef tallow shortening, but I use a 100% beef tallow shortening from Smart & Final and use the value for Tallow, Beef in soap calc. The crisco, old value is the veggie oil shortening. The Crisco, new value is for shortening with palm oil, which will work for Smart & Finals all palm shortening.


----------



## new12soap (Jul 14, 2014)

From the original post (emphasis added)



cnm said:


> has anyone seen or used this product? it is Westcott brand shortening. it is a little cheaper than walmart stuff. *it is an animal/vegetable blend*. could it be substituted?



So Crisco, old or new, won't work. It sounds like this blend most closely resembles the great value brand of shortening which is also a blend of animal and veg.

 Sorry, I did not mean to say to use the shortening SAP for ALL beef tallow, but for this particular blend.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 14, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> CanaDawn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not buy mine from a grocery store and with research most can be found if you can get to the manufacturer of the product. Exempt does not mean they are unavailable
> ...


----------

